# ? strategy for renting my SA week



## jpkjr1 (Dec 28, 2005)

I own a floating week at an SA timeshare. Since selling it outright or exchanging it through RCI aren't an option right now and I don't want to use another exchange outfit, I want to explore renting the week.

What is/are the high season(s) around Cape Town? Which rental listing service is likely to reach the largest number of potential customers?

Any informed opinions, educated guesses or outright conjecture would be appreciaited.

jpkjr1


----------



## michelle (Dec 29, 2005)

For starters, I would say you need to list it somewhere that has a big South African and European market. I think you will have much better opportunities there than in the US. Downside is that dealing with payment might be more difficult.

Highest season is December. Followed by schoold vacation in April and October, then July. These are typically called peak weeks by RCI SA.

September through March is great summer weather. April through August is not so great/much more unpredictable weatherwise.


----------



## leonore (Mar 15, 2006)

We were in Capetown in late Sept. 2005, and we froze.  summer it was not!


----------

